# Martial Arts Tricking



## haks

Hey Guys,

I am a martial arts tricker from Australia. Check out the video below 






I should also state that this is not used in "real fight" or "self-defence" situations but more for demontrations and performances. Plus i enjoy learning techniques from other styles and blending them together into combinations. 

My base style is Taekwondo, however Martial Arts tricking incorporates elements from different styles of martial arts, gymnastics acrobatics and you could also say some break dancing in developing this art form.


----------



## Balrog

[h=2]Martial Arts Tricking[/h]

Martial Arts and Tricking are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Jenna

Cool! though I am dizzy just watching   I am glad you put up your little disclaimer "not for SD"  having said that your spinning trickiness would make you a hard target maybe, though even a bicycle wheel with such a huge rotational momentum is stopped quickly with a stick in the spokes I think  Thank you for posting, it is fun to watch


----------



## Cyriacus

Good Control and Balance throughout. I saw quite a lot of mistakes, but it hardly took away from how visually pleasing most of that was. Keep it up


----------



## oftheherd1

haks said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am a martial arts tricker from Australia. Check out the video below
> 
> ...
> 
> I should also state that this is not used in "real fight" or "self-defence" situations but more for demontrations and performances. Plus i enjoy learning techniques from other styles and blending them together into combinations.
> 
> My base style is Taekwondo, however Martial Arts tricking incorporates elements from different styles of martial arts, gymnastics acrobatics and you could also say some break dancing in developing this art form.



Have you looked for Capoaira in you area?


----------



## Tez3

To be honest it it hadn't been posted on a martial arts forum I wouldn't have recognised it as 'martial arts'. It's very good gymnastics and street dance but nothing at all resembling martial arts.


----------

